# Changing Jobs



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all,
Here over 2 years now, loving it but am considering changing jobs and may have one in the pipeline.

MY question is not about this move but a subsequent move, if for some reason this new job didn't work out can anybody clarify if there is a restriction on job moves in the UAE?

Thanks


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

mogyc said:


> Hi all,
> Here over 2 years now, loving it but am considering changing jobs and may have one in the pipeline.
> 
> MY question is not about this move but a subsequent move, if for some reason this new job didn't work out can anybody clarify if there is a restriction on job moves in the UAE?
> ...


Yes.

1. Contractual - you might have a non-compete clause in your contract.
2. Legal - 6 month ban is automatic when you quit unless certain conditions apply. One year ban is possible if you break contract or labour law.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mogyc said:


> Hi all,
> Here over 2 years now, loving it but am considering changing jobs and may have one in the pipeline.
> 
> MY question is not about this move but a subsequent move, if for some reason this new job didn't work out can anybody clarify if there is a restriction on job moves in the UAE?
> ...


If you leave your subsequent job within one year, then a ban would apply, unless you get an NOC. I believe that an automatic ban applies if you have failed to complete your probation period. However, this can be lifted by paying a fee.

If you are in the free zone, then you can change jobs within the free zone, without any bans.
If you are joining a Government or semi-Government company, then no NOC is required and no bans apply.


----------

